# Any ride plans the Labor Day weekend??



## Peninsula Ryan (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm looking to get out Sunday afternoon or Monday...anyone formulating plans?? Empty roads at a quick pace make me happy...thoughts?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Put something together.


----------



## chad68 (Aug 1, 2011)

Last Saturday I was going to do 20-40 miles on that American River Bike Trail. If I could have held up for all 40 miles, it was suppose to be Sunrise Blvd to Folsom lake, then south to Watt Ave, then back to Sunrise Blvd. After 3 miles into it, my MTB pedal decided it didn't want to stay in the crank arm anymore. Threads stripped and the pedal just keept falling out, game over. I had been planing that ride for well over a month and looking foreward to it. I wasted $50 on gas, as I live in Santa Rosa.

So I'm going for round two this Saturday. Got brand new cranks, so it better work. I've never had cranks strip before in my life. This time I'm keeping a fishing pole in my vehicle, in case my bike decides to be a PITA again.

This weekend is going to be crowded as crap probablly but egh last Sat I started out 1/2 hour before the sun came up, so I can avoid some of the BS.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Any organized rides with support? A century or hilly metric century?


----------



## Peninsula Ryan (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm thinking...

Seems like an opportunity to go outside my typical roads of the peninsula to the coast. East bay and Sacramento may be very warm... 
If we could string some dirt fireroad on the peninsula (i.e. the greater Portola State Park area), that would CERTAINLY qualify as empty roads! Then there's the north bay, I don't have much experience up there.

I'll keep thinking/looking and make a proposal!

Ryan


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

If you're interested, I'm going to ride my Big Basin Loop ride on Saturday. Start at Bicycle Outfitter and climb Hwy 9 via Redwood Gulch. Descend Hwy 9 to Hwy 236 and onto Hwy236 to Boulder Creek. From Boulder Creek, ride up Bear Creek Road to Hwy 35/Skyline Blvd to Hwy 9. Descend Hwy 9 to Pierce Road. Ride up the backside of Mt. Eden and then back to the start. If you want to add more elevation, we can climb Montebello Road on the way back. However, I've never had the inclination to go up Montebello Road after nearly 70 miles and close to 7,000 feet of climbing. I usually start at 7:30AM to avoid the car traffic.

CHL


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone interested in riding, this Sunday morning, over Mt. Hamilton to Junction (San Antonio Valley/Mines Road and Del Puerto Canyon Road). It's about 80 miles and 8,500 feet of climbing. There's water and a snack machine at the top of Mt. Hamilton. There is also a bar/restaurant at Junction, where we can refuel.

CHL


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Anyone interested in riding, this Sunday morning, over Mt. Hamilton to Junction (San Antonio Valley/Mines Road and Del Puerto Canyon Road). It's about 80 miles and 8,500 feet of climbing. There's water and a snack machine at the top of Mt. Hamilton. There is also a bar/restaurant at Junction, where we can refuel.


Sounds interesting. Still planning on doing this? I'd be up for it, if I could coerce you into a 9-9:30 start time.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It appears that this Saturday's events conspire against me riding on Sunday. Car has flat tire so I'm off to the tire shop early to repair a tire. Also today's ride to Big Basin and Jameson Creek took a whole bunch out of me. I was shocked at how much energy the ride up Jameson took out of me. 

I honestly don't know how the pros do a three week Grand Tour.

C.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

OK. Too bad. Maybe next time.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

PSA for those climbing or descending Mt Hamilton..

- the main building area (Lick Observatory) will be off limits from Monday, September 12 until about Wednesday, October 5 while main buildings are being repainted. So no access to bathrooms, drinking fountains, or vending machines at main building.

[note that there is water available below the observatory - a tap right "mile 0" below the road up to the observatory]

- Also Caltrans will be repairing Hwy 130 from one mile east of Spring Road to just shy of one mile west of Smith Creek. The hours of roadwork will be Mon through Fri from 9:00 a.m to 5:00 p.m. There could be weekend work scheduled. This project started on 8/22 and finish by the end of September.

[they are patching all the bad spots, currently working on the second section of the climb, so there is some heavy machinery, soft asphalt and loose gravel, and potentially flagman delays spoiling your new PR]


----------

